# Finally got some up close and personal Motion Shots!! Drift?



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello everyone, I finally got time to shoot m car spinning its wheels. Im happy with the results and how they came out. this will really expand and open new doors for me in my automotive photography. 

1







2
my drifting picture,:hi: bahahaha







3. 
i just wanted a vertical shot.







C&C welcome.. thanks for viewing


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Awesome x 3 !!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

:supdude::bow:


----------



## bigtisas (Nov 9, 2006)

GREAT photos.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

those are great. love the motion blur and crystal clear image of the car.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome! How'd you do them?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I've been enjoying all the photos you've been posting. How about sharing some of your techniques? How much is in the camera and how much is post-processing? Are you doing anything special in the way of lighting? Share with the community! We could all learn something from you.


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

Cliff3 said:


> I've been enjoying all the photos you've been posting. How about sharing some of your techniques? How much is in the camera and how much is post-processing? Are you doing anything special in the way of lighting? Share with the community! We could all learn something from you.


the shots you see here is all camera. only photoshop part is to remove car rig. Other then that the car was really moving and the lighting was all done before post process.

As for the static shots. Ive been using flash photography. So exposure on the car spot on and post process is small. Only thing to do is remove things here and there or change the mood of the picture.

thanks.  I'll see if i can pull up an example of that im talking about.


----------



## cr00klyn718 (Aug 10, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

Great shots! Can you post some pics with the car rig in place (before PS)? Just curious as to how you do it. (Unless it's a trade secret, then NM.)


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

qu4ttro said:


> Great shots! Can you post some pics with the car rig in place (before PS)? Just curious as to how you do it. (Unless it's a trade secret, then NM.)


trade secret sorry.. not a lot of poeple will post the rig.. sorry.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

nice pics, nice car too


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

Cliff3 said:


> I've been enjoying all the photos you've been posting. How about sharing some of your techniques? How much is in the camera and how much is post-processing? Are you doing anything special in the way of lighting? Share with the community! We could all learn something from you.


Sorry to answer you question kinda late. I try not to do so much pp on my pictures. here are a few samples of my work before and after.

Uneditted Ver.









Processed ver. 









*unedited jpeg ver. *









*processed ver.*







​
See. not much different.

( I know this isn't a car but oh well)

This is a self portrait, that my gf took. This was actually test shots for her shoot. I did all the setup and I let her work me like a rag doll. This was no post processing right out of the camera. 















Again I used Mono Strobes. I like to soot with flash, most of the time I will shoot with flash just to give a different mood to the picture. I started my photography shooting people in the studio so flash was the first thing i learned.

I hope that can give you an idea on how i shoot. my tech. has changed a lot this past few months. Ive only been doing photography for less then one year so right now Ive learned enough that I can start getting creative with my lighting. I still have a long way to go, but im very happy at where im at right now.

One big tip: Using ambient light is awesome, but adding another kind of light source will give you twice as good of a picture. This means you can shoot against the sun and still get an awesome shot. Or you can bounce some light to help fill the shadow. Its all about creating an even flowing picture. :thumbup:


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

JDMOTO said:


> trade secret sorry.. not a lot of poeple will post the rig.. sorry.


No worries. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## IanBMW (Aug 6, 2006)

It's no trade secret, it's called being a d*ck. Forum's are meant for growth of knowledge, if you don't wish to contribute then what are doing besides just filling you're ego with compliments. This is so common of photographer's it's starting to make me sick. Even if it's your living, it's not like rigs are cheap. Custom one's take alot of time, and to buy one cost alot of money.......so posting a shot of yours isn't going to kill you're income. He prolly has a rig like so...
http://www.automotiverigs.com/index.html










Their $799.

Some good info here
http://community.automotivephoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=46


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

IanBMW said:


> It's no trade secret, it's called being a d*ck. Forum's are meant for growth of knowledge, if you don't wish to contribute then what are doing besides just filling you're ego with compliments. This is so common of photographer's it's starting to make me sick. Even if it's your living, it's not like rigs are cheap. Custom one's take alot of time, and to buy one cost alot of money.......so posting a shot of yours isn't going to kill you're income. He prolly has a rig like so...
> http://www.automotiverigs.com/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. your the first actual person that took b*tching to a whole new level about showing rigs. Let me tell you the reason why I will not post my rig. It took me 3 months to make. That cost me less then $200. Someone can go to a damn home depot and make one. How about you take some damn common sense and think about it for just a min or two and make one yourself? I didn't copy anyones idea. Where do you think I got my rig from? I didn't see someones else. I made my own using my brain. So i think I have the rights to say no with out someone calling me a d*ck.

thank for the post.. but I see no rig posted there.. Oh ya..

You want some tips: Using that Autorig with magnets isn't the best way of making a rig. If your car is lowered or slammed. no rig for you..


----------



## IanBMW (Aug 6, 2006)

JDMOTO said:


> wow.. your the first actual person that took b*tching to a whole new level about showing rigs. Let me tell you the reason why I will not post my rig. It took me 3 months to make. That cost me less then $200. Someone can go to a damn home depot and make one. How about you take some damn common sense and think about it for just a min or two and make one yourself? I didn't copy anyones idea. Where do you think I got my rig from? I didn't see someones else. I made my own using my brain. So i think I have the rights to say no with out someone calling me a d*ck.


So you're smart and did something creative and cheap. Why not share? I just don't get it. I could make one, but I lack the time. And even if I had the time, I'm not all that interested into making one, but I wouldn't mind seeing shots of rigs.


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

IanBMW said:


> So you're smart and did something creative and cheap. Why not share? I just don't get it. I could make one, but I lack the time. And even if I had the time, I'm not all that interested into making one, but I wouldn't mind seeing shots of rigs.


rig shot.


----------



## IanBMW (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow that is quite a setup you have their. Major props for doing all of that under $200. Wow. I hear of people only using P&S camera's on these sort of setups. What are you shooting with? BTW I've been a fan of you're work for a while, you're on a couple of forums I browse, as always amazing work.


----------



## mazinkaizer (Nov 13, 2006)

I like people who are willing to share their piece of mind and that also shows their confident level. :thumbup: :thumbup: to you IanBMW!!!

And DJMOTO, your picture looks great, keep up the good work!!


----------



## JDMOTO (Aug 10, 2005)

im shooting with a rebel xt. all the rig shots im running a full load that means body, grip, 10-22 lens.

If you do a quick serach on the net. you can find a lot of pictures of rig shots with the rig still on. Its just a matter of how complex the rig is duplicate. Most of the time people that dont show the rig you can duplicate the rig by just looking at the picture.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

How would you like to travel to Santa Barbara CA next May and shoot the cars at Bimmerfest?


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

JDMOTO said:


> rig shot.


Thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------

